# automatic trunk open and close



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

but i was watching a youtube video of a 73 impala and he was riding and opened up the trunk and close it i just wanted to know how its done or whatever


----------



## Yahtklub$and (Jul 12, 2011)

WITH ACCUATORS AND SWITCHES BRUH..


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

can you post up a diagram??i seen this is video on youtube larado lowriders


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

They're linear actuators. Basically its a cylinder that comes in and out to raise and lower the trunk. Measure, mount, and wire them up.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep,like cash said.You can usually pick them up off ebay for pretty cheap


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

Wouldnt you need something to unlock the lock?


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

remove the trunk latch, 2 actuators are strong enough to hold the lid down, 1 actuator on each hinge, weld bracket to floor, and reinforce the hinge as you can see i used a peice of metal on each side to keep from tearing the hinge up


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks for the info ima try this idk much bout it if anybody got a step by step it would help lol because when i get my frame im going to town


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

supercoolguy said:


> Wouldnt you need something to unlock the lock?


popper can be installed :dunno:


----------

